# Bike and a tent



## TriumphAndTent (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi guys, I've been wild camping for a while now and using my trusty Triumph to get me around. Unfortunately, it can be a little restrictive sometimes because there's no escape from the elements (other than a small tent), and because you cant really leave it at the side of the road for fear of it disappearing. But overall, it's been fantastic fun.

I'm based in Dundee, but like to travel all over, well within a few hours ride anyway. I was over in deepest darkest Argyle last week, and near Tyndrum the week before, but I'm finding now the midges are really getting bad now. Sadly, I'm like cat nip to them, and was eaten alive last week. This was despite my best efforts with covering up, Avon SSS, citronella, and even duct taping all the vents in my tent shut.

I've met a lot of good folk on my travels, and seen (and tidied) the mess left by the not so good. So I thought it's time to stop being a such a hermit, and introduce myself online to some like-minded folks. Maybe bump into some other bikers too.

So... Hi everybody


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi And welcome, aye, it nippin time for the wee blighters again, better on the east coast with the tent till september


----------



## sparrks (Jun 18, 2015)

Welcome. Try Smidge it seems to be the favourite repellant.


----------



## jeanette (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi and:welcome:


----------



## chubadub (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi, and welcome, by the way you cant just say you've got a triumph, laddy, details please. Iv got a 05 triumph tiger 955i in BRG. 
Most on this site have a "tin tent" but dont let that put you off.


----------



## Tbear (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi,

 I would not tape up vents but I would be very generous with fly spray when ever I left the tent. The trouble with sealing yourself inside a tent or Mosi net is that you can seal the little bu**ers inside with you. After a while the tent will get impregnated with the spray and become less attractive to them. I am nervous of spraying poison into the air that I am about to breath so I would not use the spray while inside myself unless I could see them in there with me.

Richard


----------



## Beemer (Jun 18, 2015)

Another biker here, a Bandit for work and a BMW 1100S for play (license loser, but only for 28 days).  Before my 'tin tent' I have done canvas and bike, and loved it.
I had a tent where the outer went up first, allowing for bad weather set up and pack aways.
Did not wild camp with canvas and bike, so not able to advise.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Loki (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi and welcome. You might find one one of these handy....... Beatons Midge jacket | Beaton's Midge Jackets
No affiliation etc; just a happy user!


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::cheers::have fun::scooter::scooter::scooter::drive::goodluck:


----------



## Mul (Jun 18, 2015)

.


----------



## Al Sourer (Jun 29, 2015)

*More wheels than time*

Hi and of course welcome I'm a new member myself but enjoying the various comments I also have a bike a old bmw 100cs which is a lot of fun on the twisties where we live ( bottom of France) also have a a A class camper have a good time on your Trumpet and if you ever find yourself chasing the sun down our way let me know!

Al Sourer


----------



## alcam (Jun 29, 2015)

Loki said:


> Hi and welcome. You might find one one of these handy....... Beatons Midge jacket | Beaton's Midge Jackets
> No affiliation etc; just a happy user!



Cheers good info


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 29, 2015)

Greetings fellow biker


----------



## GRWXJR (Jun 29, 2015)

Plenty on here are motorcyclists or ex-motorcyclists.  Must be something to do with the freedom and touring mindset maybe?

I've toured Europe a fair bit over the years, and do still run a bike (the last nearly 8-years on a BMW R1150 Rockster -a pretty rare bike).  Not done many miles the last year or two though..... other hobbies and the camper van intrude on free time (and at least when mountain-biking you can let your hair down cos they aren't hiding behind every bush with a speed-gun hairdrier-thing, or a Scamera-Van).

Have fun!

G.


----------

